# System startup



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have an AT&T STB, TV and AVR in my home theater. They start up in that sequence using the AT&T remote. Is this the best sequence to start up my systems? There is a slight delay before the TV picture appears while my Onkyo NR 709 finds the TV signal.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

If it all works....:T

cheers


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Like AJ indicated, it really doesn't matter, but...


browndk26 said:


> There is a slight delay before the TV picture appears while my Onkyo NR 709 finds the TV signal.


...if that bothers you, try turning on the Onkyo first and the TV last.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep. These guys covered it but, I'll add that all 3 different brands in my house do the same thing. I just call it initializing.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

HDMI has to complete a handshake before you get a picture/sound to you'll get a small delay no matter what.


----------

